# Its Wayne's Birthday Folks



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 25, 2014)

A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY my friend.






Here's wishing you a fantastic day and a great evening.


----------



## rochie (Feb 25, 2014)

a very happy birthday Master Jedi, have a good 'un mate


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 25, 2014)

Happy B-Day. Wish you all the best and have a great day or night, what ever is going on down there.

Geo


----------



## mikewint (Feb 25, 2014)

Indeed, Wayne,  HAPPY BIRTHDAY and MANY MANY MORE


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh boy, oh boy.. Wayne's Birthday... I wish I could be there.




* Wayne !!!*

*100 lat, 100 lat, 100 lat !!! A Happy Birthday my Bro.... !!!*


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday Wayne!!


----------



## imalko (Feb 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday and best wishes my friend.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2014)

All the very best Wayne. I thought of sending you a Bacon Birthday Cake - but I ate the bacon...............


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 25, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mr. LITTLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday Big Little!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 25, 2014)

Isn't nice to have a world wide forum to remind you ...................... 

*you're another YEAR OLDER!!!!!!!*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday Wayne!

Hope you get a model for a present. Your stash is getting low....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday Master Wayne, hope that you'll have a great one, with tons of models, plastic ones that is!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday Master Wayne, hope that you'll have a great one, with tons of models, plastic ones that is!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 25, 2014)

Seeing several double posts again in various threads.......

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 25, 2014)

*Happy Birthday, Wayne!!*

Here's to many more!!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday Wayne!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 26, 2014)

Happy birthday Wayne!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Feb 26, 2014)

have a good one Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks Very Much Guys, appreciate your good wishes....

Andy, a Revell 1/32 Erla G-10 is already promised by my good wife......maybe 2...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 26, 2014)

*Your wife contributes to your stash??????????????????????*

how do you do that?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2014)

N4521U said:


> *Your wife contributes to your stash??????????????????????*
> 
> how do you do that?



It's MY Birthday silly and that's what i want....


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Wayne!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 26, 2014)

Have a very happy birthday Master Obiwayne!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday Wayne!


----------



## Torch (Feb 26, 2014)

Have a very Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 26, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> It's MY Birthday silly and that's what i want....



And for HER birthday, take one out of your stash and send it to me!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday Wayne.

:bday: 


Wheels


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry I am late, but I hope you had a fine one, my friend!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday Wayne, ya old fart!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Guys, much appreciated!

....and less of that Old fart stuff....ya cheeky [email protected]


----------



## woody (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday Wayne.


----------



## Rogi (Feb 28, 2014)

Omg  can't believe I missed this  beg my forgivness Master Jedi  

Happy Belated Birthday  all the best and many more new additions to come


----------



## razor1uk (Feb 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday indeed Wayne, another year younger to claim, another extra beer to drain etc. May your wishes come true sensai, and also with nocturnal bedroom dogfighting too.






...an inexpensive gift idea...


----------



## Totalize (Feb 28, 2014)

I am late too. happy Belated Waye!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2014)

That's ok fellas, better late than never...Thanks!


----------

